# Diaz: trauma contusivo. Maldini Out. Tonali...



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è da valutare a causa di un trauma contusivo. Daniel Maldini ha la febbre e non ci sarà. Tonali oggi si è allenato ma è da valutare, Giroud sta bene.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è da valutare a causa di un trauma contusivo. Daniel Maldini ha la febbre e non ci sarà. Tonali oggi si è allenato ma è da valutare, Giroud sta bene.


ricomincia la giostra. 
Comunque Maldini jr è un caso più misterioso di Lazetic


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è da valutare a causa di un trauma contusivo. Daniel Maldini ha la febbre e non ci sarà. Tonali oggi si è allenato ma è da valutare, Giroud sta bene.


.


----------



## bmb (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è da valutare a causa di un trauma contusivo. Daniel Maldini ha la febbre e non ci sarà. Tonali oggi si è allenato ma è da valutare, Giroud sta bene.


Da valutare=out fino a settembre


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è da valutare a causa di un trauma contusivo. Daniel Maldini ha la febbre e non ci sarà. Tonali oggi si è allenato ma è da valutare, Giroud sta bene.


Tonali ci sarà sicuramente. Vediamo un po’ Diaz.


----------



## Zlatan87 (18 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ricomincia la giostra.
> Comunque Maldini jr è un caso più misterioso di Lazetic


Nessun caso, si becca il suo bello stipendio per non fare una beata m... e stare nella sua comfort zone.
Zero ambizione, che brutta roba...


----------



## Devil man (18 Marzo 2022)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Nessun caso, si becca il suo bello stipendio per non fare una beata m... e stare nella sua comfort zone.
> Zero ambizione, che brutta roba...



Non penso proprio che Maldini JR non si impegni al massimo, sicuramente lavora duro per essere titolare il prossimo anno


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è da valutare a causa di un trauma contusivo. Daniel Maldini ha la febbre e non ci sarà. Tonali oggi si è allenato ma è da valutare, Giroud sta bene.


Benissimo, ci troviamo nelle partite decisive con quel catorcio di Krunic titolare.
Tra lui e kessiè...


----------



## Gamma (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è da valutare a causa di un trauma contusivo. Daniel Maldini ha la febbre e non ci sarà. Tonali oggi si è allenato ma è da valutare, Giroud sta bene.



Speriamo che Tonali sia ok.
Non è tanto l'ipotesi di un Krunic titolare che mi spaventa, ma più il fatto che a gara in corso avremmo solo Ibra, Saele, Florenzi e Rebic...


----------



## nybreath (18 Marzo 2022)

ma é la botta che ha preso in quello scontro che theo ha messo la foto sfottendolo...voglio sperare di no...


----------



## Zenos (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è da valutare a causa di un trauma contusivo. Daniel Maldini ha la febbre e non ci sarà. Tonali oggi si è allenato ma è da valutare, Giroud sta bene.


Mettiamo il trequartista che abbiamo preso al posto della turca.


----------



## marcokaka (18 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Pioli in conferenza, Diaz è da valutare a causa di un trauma contusivo. Daniel Maldini ha la febbre e non ci sarà. Tonali oggi si è allenato ma è da valutare, Giroud sta bene.



Cavoli.. Daniel Maldini e' out... e adesso come si fa ?


----------



## Roger84 (18 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ricomincia la giostra.
> Comunque Maldini jr è un caso più misterioso di Lazetic


Concordo: gestione a mio parere incomprensibile!


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Marzo 2022)

Giocherà Kessie a centrocampo e Krunic trequartista... speriamo in bene.


----------

